# Tennis elbow anyone?



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It had been bugging me no a couple of weeks, but yesterday I couldn't lift up a 1 kg (2lb) scoop of flour to the scale, had to do it southpaw. Other tasks made no difference, but lifting things, or like two nights ago, hammering a few nails hurt like h**.

Doctor tells me I've got tendonitis or tennis elbow. Wrote me a prescription for anti inflamitories and told me to do some massaging. I threw away the prescription, gave me flashbacks of the fiasco a few years back when my Podiatrist had me on VIOX for almost 2 years...

Anyone got any suggestions how to speed up the healing a little? Can do most of the stuff I normally do, just feel like a 90 lb wus sometimes. But I'm just hoping it won't get any worse, or does it?


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Foodpump...that's so crazy that you brought this up. I had a bout of 'ye old tennis elbow last week. The chiropractor explained to me that it is from repeated strain from an action performed in tight quarters (hold off on the jokes everyone). He massaged my arm and gave me some magnet thigs to wear like band-aids. I fashioned a sling out of an apron to wear throughout my day and I think that has helped, but I know the feeling. Last Sunday I was out to brunch with my girlfriend and I went to pour her some Pelligrino and my elbow went A.W.O.L. on me and I dropped the bottle in the middle of the table. I think you just need to rest your arm whenever you can.


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

The magnet are supposed to balance your "Chi", I guess. I also heard the more scientific explaination to be that they pull more nurishing blood to the area of injury because of the high iron content in our blood. So eat lots of steak and green veg if you do the magnet thing.


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

You should at least take an over the counter anti-inflamitory; they really do help. For acute injuries the standard of care is RICE: rest, ice, compression, elevation. This isn't an acute injury but the same care is called for, so at least try and get the ice and compression in on the job and then do the others when off work.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I'll 2nd what bandregg said. I get tendonitis in my knee. I hate taking anything, but I found that taking them just a day or so at the beginning of a bout really helped. Even if it's just aspirin. Then, like he said, R.I.C.E.

Tony


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

advil or motrin is great if you don't use it for pain relief. A wonderful side affect is reduced swelling in the joints. Used as a anti-inflanatory, it needs to get into your body. A good dose to actually see a difference is 9 a day taken three at a time. The key is hydration. A gallon of water a day, these little puppies can shut down your kidneys without water. You will feel the difference around the 48-72 hour. It's dramatic. The trick is not to get off them or wait for pain.
good lucpan


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

O.K. Thanks I'll give it a try. 9 pills a day! If I drink any water I'll fizz so hard my head'll probably pop off.....


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Apologies up front because, believe me, you're not going to like my answer.

My experience actually happened on a tennis court; result of an overhead/slam/smash type shot near the net. Tore the ligament and could no longer play; could barely pick up the racquet off the ground.

Next day went to an orthopedist. At the time he was the traveling orthopedist for the Los Angeles Raiders during their brief stay in Southern California. He injected the elbow area with cortisone. Painful shot in itself that provided minimal relief.

Tried to live with it, taking anti-inflamatories around the clock. Think they were 500 mg Excedrin...

Long story short; day-patient surgery was scheduled - reattached the ligament in about an hour under general anesthetic followed by a several week period of no use at all to allow healing. I've never had any further pain and I can play tennis again. The ligament is microscopically shorter so the only different feeling I have now is a very slight "pulling" should I really stretch it.


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

I've had a lot of luck with this sort of problem with acupuncture and homeopathy - see if you can find any local practioners.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nah, no torn ligaments. Don't want to do anything drastic like Cortisone, seems it does weaken the tendons.
Actually I'm getting some relief from my Boneknacker, umm Chiropracter. Only problem is I run my own biz, and I'm so bogged down with work, the very idea of a week off to rest the joint seems like a fantasy...


----------



## biggrizzly (May 12, 2006)

FP,
15 years ago I was diagnosed with tendonitis in my right elbow. It was so bad that I couldn't lift a 46oz can of tomato juice without severe pain. Everything was tried, meds, P.T., rest, & shots of cortisone. Nothing worked. My ortho Doc suggested surgery to remove scar tissue that had built up over the many years. I believe that the surgery is called an Epicondilectomy. I had the surgery, went through P.T. and I have not had a problem since. It was a work related injury so work comp paid the bill. You might want to look into that route.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

FP
put in a claim for yourself. You should have WC paid off by 3050:lol:
have a torn rotator. 1578. month 5000 deduct. for my spouse and I. Can't afford the surgery,,can't even afford to see the ortho more then once every two months. If I was in the system, I'd be 100 percent well. curse the system geared for the rich and the poor and those that know how to abuse it. all I do is pay for the free loaders


----------

